# Anybody know much about Lake Guntersville/South Sauty area?



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading up to Lake Guntersville (NE Alabama) for the weekend (specifically the South Sauty area). I'm mostly in search of crappie, but a striped and/or largemouth bass would be nice too. Due to the temperature, it's probably a little cold for the prime fishing, but do I stand much of a chance of catching anything? Anybody have any experience on that area of the lake that wouldn't mind giving some advice?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know about the fishing there but the duck hunting is great


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

My brother lives in Huntsville so I've tournament fishing guntersville before really good largemouth population they stayed close to deep struture and there are some nice ones I caught atleast 9 at around 5 pounds or more in 25+ft of water around downed trees and old cypress trees!

Chsse


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Brad, I grew up in HSV and fished the Tennessee river and Lake G'ville (which is a part of the TN river) a lot. Catfishing in the river is great, as well as Bass fishing. Really good bass fishing in the Mink Creek area, and just outside there, going N up the river, under the power lines is a really good spot for Catfish. Great Crappie fishing in the Flint river (runs into the TN river). I believe that S. Sauty is over near Scottsboro; it too is a very area to fish. I think you'll do well there - good luck!


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a buddy that lives up on Roseberry Creek, north of South Sauty on the NW side. A group of us go there twice a year. Our fall trip is usually about now, but was canx this year. We mostly stay in Roseberry...usually catching fish and no reason to leave! We do venture to the Goosepond area, (closer to Sauty) and have had good luck in the back flats there. This time of year was always good for the whites and hybrids. Get you some silver/blue and some gold Castmaster spoons 3/8 oz and watch your graph. Let them sink and pop them off the bottom like a worm, they'll hit it on the fall. Work medium cranks around obvious points. Those KVD sexy shads were killing it last time I was there. A white spinner bait on windy points always works too.

Love the G, a great place to fish. Could fish the TN river lakes only for the rest of my life. Let us know how you do.


----------

